
Impossible Foods Announces Impossible Pork - dbenamy
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/1/7/21054910/impossible-pork-sausage-plant-based-meat
======
dbenamy
The main site is at
[https://impossiblefoods.com/pork/](https://impossiblefoods.com/pork/) but
there’s very little info there.

